# Sitting while babywearing



## YassmineMB (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear all,
I have got a new woven wrap, and i am wondering if it is okey to sit while carrying my baby with it. As sometimes you just feel the need to sit and putting the wrap on is a bit of a hassle. 
And if you are going out, and baby is in his car seat, where do you wear your baby? The wrap is too long and will become dirty and messy if you put him in it in the parking or on a mall... 
How do you go around that?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

It's fine to sit while babywearing... *if* you have a baby who will let you  Mine were not fans. Although I could sometimes get away with it once they were asleep.

With practice, you'll probably find you can put the wrap on without it getting on the ground too much. You can bunch the ends in your hands or tuck them between your knees. Have a practice at home and see what works best for you. And, unless the ground is wet, they really don't get that dirty.

Another option may be to leave it on. Loosen it, take babe out and put him in the car seat, drive to your destination put babe in wrap and retighten. Just make sure it isn't too bulky under your seatbelt but it should be ok. Mine were no thicker than a sweatshirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YassmineMB (Dec 13, 2015)

Cool! Thank you so much! I love the idea of keeping it on. Mine is also not that thick. Thank you for the advice


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree with @katelove, and mine was fine in the wrap while I sat. I did literally everything with babe in the wrap! I ate dinner at fancy restos, etc. I also had the parking lot, wet dirty snow issue in the early days and I used to stick the wrap ends between my legs, too. I practiced at home in the dry first and then it wasn't too bad. I got so good at it that I didn't have to really worry about the ends trailing eventually. I didn't tend to wear it without baby in it but I knew mums who did and it worked find for them. I even walk around sometimes with my Ergo hanging on my back/front, now that my little one is so much older.... still hands free. 

However, back to the falling on the ground issue.... if they get dirty, so what? Big deal, they wash easily... even if you have to hand wash - dry over night and ready to wear again... good luck, enjoy wearing your babe!


----------



## CarolGuerra (Jan 18, 2016)

Oceanspray said:


> I agree with @katelove , and mine was fine in the wrap while I sat. I did literally everything with babe in the wrap! I ate dinner at fancy restos, etc. I also had the parking lot, wet dirty snow issue in the early days and I used to stick the wrap ends between my legs, too. I practiced at home in the dry first and then it wasn't too bad. I got so good at it that I didn't have to really worry about the ends trailing eventually. I didn't tend to wear it without baby in it but I knew mums who did and it worked find for them. I even walk around sometimes with my Ergo hanging on my back/front, now that my little one is so much older.... still hands free.
> 
> However, back to the falling on the ground issue.... if they get dirty, so what? Big deal, they wash easily... even if you have to hand wash - dry over night and ready to wear again... good luck, enjoy wearing your babe!


I agree with you.


----------



## to_peggy (Nov 10, 2015)

Oceanspray said:


> I agree with @katelove, and mine was fine in the wrap while I sat. I did literally everything with babe in the wrap! I ate dinner at fancy restos, etc. I also had the parking lot, wet dirty snow issue in the early days and I used to stick the wrap ends between my legs, too. I practiced at home in the dry first and then it wasn't too bad. I got so good at it that I didn't have to really worry about the ends trailing eventually. I didn't tend to wear it without baby in it but I knew mums who did and it worked find for them. I even walk around sometimes with my Ergo hanging on my back/front, now that my little one is so much older.... still hands free.
> 
> However, back to the falling on the ground issue.... if they get dirty, so what? Big deal, they wash easily... even if you have to hand wash - dry over night and ready to wear again... good luck, enjoy wearing your babe!


Agree. Thanks for sharing!


----------

